

Optimizing Python with Cython - erjiang
http://doublemap.github.io/blog/2015/05/29/optimizing-python/

======
syllogism
If you can live with changing the signature from two tuples to just taking the
four floats, you'll see a big further improvement --- these are the only lines
showing up yellow when running the code through cython -a:
[https://rawgit.com/syllog1sm/a13542690c59d5e60ebf/raw/499418...](https://rawgit.com/syllog1sm/a13542690c59d5e60ebf/raw/4994187cd560aab45dabe772a376171f409bd109/gistfile1.html)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Looking at this step:

 _-from math import sin, cos, acos_

 _+from libc.math cimport sin, cos, acos_

What happens if the C math functions and the Python math functions don't take
the same arguments/kinds of arguments?

------
kirbyfan64sos
On my system, PyPy is 4x faster than the fastest Cython version given.

